# Mt Vernon Trail Conditions



## lumber825 (Jun 28, 2009)

Anyone know if it's rideable or not? Some MUT's in Baltimore are ok but some still have a fair amount of ice in spots as of a few days ago.


----------



## lumber825 (Jun 28, 2009)

This is what I ran into today near Baltimore. It would really suck to come around a corner on tne Mount Vernon Trail and hit something like this.


----------

